# R.I.P. Rosa



## SouthernFats (Sep 15, 2018)

If anyone else knew her...you have probably gather by now that it was a herion overdose. Way aside from that, she was such a fucking doll amd such a beautiful human, inside and out. You'll be missed homegirl :,(


----------



## ScumRag (Sep 15, 2018)

SouthernFats said:


> If anyone else knew her...you have probably gather by now that it was a herion overdose. Way aside from that, she was such a fucking doll amd such a beautiful human, inside and out. You'll be missed homegirl :,(
> View attachment 45703



That's sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## train in vain (Sep 15, 2018)

Bummer even when I didnt know the person. Way too common these days. Be careful out there folks.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 16, 2018)

She looks like a really cool interesting person. I wish heroine were legal and regulated, so people wouldn’t OD so easily. I lost my friend Kristofer that way too. He was rad.


----------



## Tengu91 (Sep 16, 2018)

Fuck dude...Sorry to hear that. It's always rough losing someone, especially to an OD.


----------



## ScumRag (Sep 16, 2018)

travelin fucked up was my experience for 10 + years. i can't imagine it sober. it's just a part of the life (for some), though it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Gwasher (Sep 16, 2018)

How do people travel with this addiction? I assume it would be hard being sick all the time. Sorry for your loss. I also just lost my best friend of 20+ years 2 weeks ago. Heroin is a killer.


----------



## Thomas Walker (Sep 16, 2018)

Katbearfoot said:


> I wish heroine were legal and regulated, so people wouldn’t OD so easily.


For real, man. The whole "War on Drugs" only made the problem worse. Shame to see another casualty of a war that should never have been fought.


----------



## SouthernFats (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone. We planned on going to L.A. so....thats where im going in her memory.


----------



## Groundmagnet (Sep 16, 2018)

Shit man. Sorry for your loss. I bet she was such a chill person. I’m glad you are continuing on in her memory. Having a shot for Rosa. Heroin is a killer man, lost too many good people to it.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 16, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> For real, man. The whole "War on Drugs" only made the problem worse. Shame to see another casualty of a war that should never have been fought.



It especially sucks because it is possible to be a heroin user and still live a long life, if the dosage is correct. But it’s illegal, so people never know how strong the stuff is.. one day they get some that’s stronger than what they’re used to and that’s it.

It’s a painless way to go, but it’s so unnecessary for us to lose our friends that way.

I’m going to Portugal next month. They have decriminalized all drugs there, and guess what? It’s had incredibly positive effects. Drastic decrease in HIV and overdoses.. and probably a drastically more mentally and physically healthy population. Way to go Portugal!

Whose coming with me? Haha (remember that scene in half baked?) Who’s coming WITH me, man?..


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 17, 2018)

palmazon said:


> Every last one of us knows somebody - I lost my only nephew 5 years ago. I saw your friend's face & I lost my shit...
> View attachment 45717



Cute! 
I feel like the best thing we can do is remember how awesome our loved ones were, and incorporate that awesomeness into our lives. I used to feel sorry for my friend who overdosed, but if you think about it, that doesn’t make sense. I saw a movie called ‘Children who Chase Lost Voices’, and in it someone said something like “don’t pity the dead. It is healthy to mourn our loved ones, but save your pity for the living. The dead do not suffer.” That idea really helped me. Once I moved past my own fear of death, I was able to remember how wonderful my loved ones were, instead of just being sad they were dead. They were wonderful people! And death happens to the best of us. (Smiles with tears in eyes)


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 17, 2018)

Damnit. Always sad to hear another loss due to the chokehold of addiction. 

I'm sorry for everyone's loss related to this persons essence upon their lives.

Much love, and safe travels to everyone out there.


----------



## ScumRag (Sep 17, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> For real, man. The whole "War on Drugs" only made the problem worse. Shame to see another casualty of a war that should never have been fought.



The War on... Is a sham. Just legalize everything, cut the middle man out, regulate it + offer safe injection sites, propagate harm reduction, tax lightly + we're gold.


----------



## Gwasher (Sep 17, 2018)

Katbearfoot said:


> It especially sucks because it is possible to be a heroin user and still live a long life, if the dosage is correct. But it’s illegal, so people never know how strong the stuff is.. one day they get some that’s stronger than what they’re used to and that’s it.
> 
> It’s a painless way to go, but it’s so unnecessary for us to lose our friends that way.
> 
> ...



IM just throwing it out there, ive never known one person to live a long healthy life on heroin. Ive also seen someone OD right in front of me and it def wasn't painless. They were convulsing and puking and trying to scream for help, it was horrifying.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 17, 2018)

Gwasher said:


> IM just throwing it out there, ive never known one person to live a long healthy life on heroin. Ive also seen someone OD right in front of me and it def wasn't painless. They were convulsing and puking and trying to scream for help, it was horrifying.



I was under the impression that living a long life was possible, maybe not a healthy one, but I could be entirely wrong. And maybe the effects of addiction are too ravaging, and maybe the drug itself is more damaging than I realized.

I’m so sorry to hear about that horrifying experience. I was not around when my friend overdosed. I know that heroin/ opiates can be powerful painkillers, so I was under the impression it was painless. I read someone’s first hand experience of overdosing (then later being revived) and they said that the OD itself was just like “oh shit, maybe I took too much”, euphoria, then passing out. They said it was the “being brought back” that was painful. But apparently that’s not how it happens for everyone.

It sucks and is horrible and my heart goes out to anyone who has had to struggle with it or known anyone who has.


----------



## Groundmagnet (Sep 17, 2018)

It may or not be a painless death for the person who unfortunately overdoses, but it is most definitely painful for those who knew and loved the person. 

I saw a documentary on TV about heroin once. It said that dealers will spike some of their offerings with fatal doses of Fentanyl because it apparently sends a message to other users their stuff is strong shit. I guess heroin decks are branded with logos or something? I don't know if that is true or not, but I'm not into the heroin game. Sad regardless.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 22, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. She used to post on tumblr as filthy-and-free, and one of our ex-members used to correspond with her. We share space with a needle exchange, and hopefully injection sites will become legal in California and another state or two soon. Until then, everyone should know the laws and how to use NARCAN.


----------



## SouthernFats (Sep 25, 2018)

Correcting my misinformation.
It was Fentanyl not Heroin.


----------



## Lost in transit (Dec 19, 2018)

Catbearwolf and gwasher.... I was all mad untill I looked at ur pictures. Don’t hikack this girls page with ur opinions on dope. That shit kills everything it touches. Portugal is so small you can’t compare statistics. Rest In Peace. Narcan saves lives


----------

